# طاقه متجدده واختراع جديد والان راح ازودكم بالمشروع والفديو الخاص بي



## nassay007 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

اولا كل عام وانتم بخير 
ثانيا انا فتحت موضووع عن اختراع لي هوه انشاء طاقه متجدده من تلقاء نفسها بعض الناس قال حنا درسنا وعرفنا وقانون الطاقه مستحيل تعمل هل طريقه السبب انهم دارسين ومتعلقين في دراستهم ولا ينتجوو لاننا كلنا درسنا ولااكن الابداع انك تعمل شي جديد ماهو من اللي درسته الدراسه اللي بندرسها بالمدارس هيه لتنميه عقولنا وليست لجعلنا مبدعين الملاين درسوو ولاكن من اللي ابدعو قله قليله المهم انا الان راح اطلب من الاداره المحترمه ومن الاخوان هنيه انهم يجاوبوووني على كم سؤال 
اانا عملت اختراع انتاج كهرباء من الصفر 3000 واجط كيف احفض حقوقي اولا قبل لا انشر الفديو المصور للناس لاني بصارحه خايف من السرقه ياريت يدلوني على طريقه احفض بيها حقوقي وسلامتكم بعد الاجابه راح اضيف الفديو بعد ما يعطوني الاخوان الاجابه والاخوان اللي هاجموني في موضووعي السابق اللي يقول انت دارس ايه يمكن ما كمملت الاعدادي يعني الابتداءي واحد يقول مستحيل وفيه بعض الاخوان جزاهم الله خير كانت كلماتهم طيبه وتشرح الصدر ارجو عدم محاربه اي شخص بيبدا فكره يمكن هوه عنده القدره للابداع ساعده ولو بالكلمه الطيبه راح ينتج لاكن انك تحاربه بالبدايه راح تموت الفكره عموما 

فكرتي هيه انتاج طاقه 3000 واط من الصفر من غير بانزين ولا طاقه شمسيه ولا زيت 
فقط مواطير توليد طاقه وجهاز صغير 
وزن الجهاز لا يتعدا ال 10 كيلوو 
قوة الانتاج 3000 وات وقابله لزياده حتى 10000 واط 
جربته وشغلت عليه 12 ليت كهرباء وتلفزيون 
ومن غير اي كهرباء او زيت او مي او حتى جاذبيه 

المهم الجهاز جاهز وشغال الحين بس انطر ردودكم لكي اضيف الفديوو واتبع تعليمات الاداره والاخوان وبعدها راح تشوفوونه وهل استطيع بيعه على الشركات ام لا


----------



## Farouq_it (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الحيم

شوف الموقع ده ممكن يفيدك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=106114


----------



## zamalkawi (16 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي، ما الهدف من فتح هذا الموضوع؟؟
أنت تقول أنك لن تضع الفيديو لأنك خايف من السرقة
أخي، اضمن حقوقك أولا بعدها اعرض مشروعك لو أحببت
وحفظ الحقوق معروف كيف يتم، براءة اختراع!
أما هكذا، فالموضوع ليس له معنى


----------



## mahom (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*أولاً قبل ان اسرد عليك بعض القصص عن القناعات احب ان اقول بان لي قناعة بان كل القوانين البشرية ومنها قوانين نيوتن قابلة للكسر والتغيير ولا اخفي عليك انني ابحث في نفس المجال وخاصة قوي الجاذبية الارضية وان شاء الله سيأتي اليوم الذي تتكسر فيه هذه القوانين ونتحول الي طاقة نظيفة ومجانية .

واليك هذه القصص هدية لعلها تكون دافعاً لك وللاخرين الذين هاجموك

قبل خمسين عاماً.. كان هناك إعتقادٌ بين رياضيِّ الجري مفاده..'إنّ الإنسانَ لا يستطيع أن يقطعَ مسافةَ المِيل في أقلّ مِن أربعة دقائق، وإن أيّ شخصٍ يُحاولُ كسرَ هذا الرقم سوفَ ينفجرُ قلبُهُ' 

ولكن أحدَ الرياضيين سألَ: 'هل هناكَ شخصٌ حاولَ وانفجرَ قلبُهُ؟؟' فجاءتهُ الإجابةُ بالنفي. 

فبدأ بالتمرّنِ حتى استطاعَ أن يكسِرَ الرقمَ، ويقطعَ مسافةَ الميل في أقلّ مِن أربعةِ دقائقَ. 

في البداية ظنّ العَالمُ أنه مجنون.. أو أنّ ساعتَهُ غيرُ صحيحةٍ، ولكن.. وبعدَ أن رأوهُ، صدّقوا الأمرَ، واستطاعَ في نفسِ العام أكثر مِن (100 رياضيِّ) أن يكسروا ذلكَ الرقم. 

القناعة السلبية هي التي منعتهُم أن يُحاولوا مِن قبل.. فلما زالت القناعة..

 استطاعُوا أن يُبدعُوا في حياتِنا 

توجد الكثير مِن (القناعات السلبية) والتي نجعلها (شماعةً) للفشل.. فكثيراً ما نسمع كلمة: 

مستحيل ... صعب ... لا أستطيع 

وهذه ليست إلا (قناعاتٌ سالبيةٌ) ليسَ لها مِنَ الحقيقة شيء، والإنسان الجاد 

هو الذي يستطيعُ التخلصَ منها بسهولة 

مثالٌ آخرُ يستحقّ السرد... 

ففي إحدى الجامعاتِ في (كولومبيا) حضرَ أحدُ الطلاب محاضرةَ مادةِ الرياضيات وجلس في آخر القاعة ونام بهدوء.. وفي نهايةِ المحاضرة، إستيقظَ على أصواتِ الطلاب، ونظر إلى السبورة.. فوجدَ أنّ الأستاذ كتبَ عليها مسألتين.. فنقلهُما بسرعة وخرج مِنَ القاعة 

وعندما رجعَ إلى البيت، بدأ يُفكرُ في حلِّ هاتين المسألتين. 

كانت تلك المسألتين صعبةٌ عليه، فذهبَ إلى مكتبةِ الجامعة، وأخذ يبحثُ في كثيرٍ مِنَ المراجع علّه يستطيع حلهما، وبعد أربعةِ أيامٍ إستطاع أن يحلَّ المسألةَ الأولى وكان ناقماً على أستاذه الذي أعطاهم ذلك الواجب الصعب!!. 

في محاضرةِ الرياضيات اللاحقة.. إستغربَ مِن أن الأستاذ لم يطلبْ منهم الواجب، فذهبَ إليه وقال له: ' يا أستاذ.. لقد استغرقتُ في حلّ المسألةِ الأولى أربعةَ أيامٍ وحلِلتُها في أربعةِ أوراق.. فهلا أحذت مني الحل'. 

تعجّب الأستاذ وقال للطالب: ' ولكني لم أعطِكم أيّ واجبٍ!!.. والمسألتين التي كتبتهما على السبورة هي أمثلةٌ كتبتها لكم عن المسائل التي عجزَ العلمُ عن حلـّها...!!' 

إنّ هذه (القناعة السلبية) جعلت الكثيرَ مِن العلماء لا يفكرون حتى في محاولةِ حلِّ هذه المسالة.. ولو كان هذا الطالبُ مستيقظاً، وسمع شرحَ الدكتور.. لما فكّرَ في حلّ المسألة 

ومازالت هذه المسألةُ بورقاتها الأربعة معروضةً في تك الجامعة 


دعوةٌ صادقةٌ كي نكسر تلك (القناعات السالبة) فينا بإرادةٍ مِن حديد نشقُّ مِن خلالها طريقنا إلى القمة بإذن الله*


----------



## م.عماد ك (16 نوفمبر 2011)

nassay007 قال:


> اولا كل عام وانتم بخير
> ثانيا انا فتحت موضووع عن اختراع لي هوه انشاء طاقه متجدده من تلقاء نفسها بعض الناس قال حنا درسنا وعرفنا وقانون الطاقه مستحيل تعمل هل طريقه السبب انهم دارسين ومتعلقين في دراستهم ولا ينتجوو لاننا كلنا درسنا ولااكن الابداع انك تعمل شي جديد ماهو من اللي درسته الدراسه اللي بندرسها بالمدارس هيه لتنميه عقولنا وليست لجعلنا مبدعين الملاين درسوو ولاكن من اللي ابدعو قله قليله المهم انا الان راح اطلب من الاداره المحترمه ومن الاخوان هنيه انهم يجاوبوووني على كم سؤال
> اانا عملت اختراع انتاج كهرباء من الصفر 3000 واجط كيف احفض حقوقي اولا قبل لا انشر الفديو المصور للناس لاني بصارحه خايف من السرقه ياريت يدلوني على طريقه احفض بيها حقوقي وسلامتكم بعد الاجابه راح اضيف الفديو بعد ما يعطوني الاخوان الاجابه والاخوان اللي هاجموني في موضووعي السابق اللي يقول انت دارس ايه يمكن ما كمملت الاعدادي يعني الابتداءي واحد يقول مستحيل وفيه بعض الاخوان جزاهم الله خير كانت كلماتهم طيبه وتشرح الصدر ارجو عدم محاربه اي شخص بيبدا فكره يمكن هوه عنده القدره للابداع ساعده ولو بالكلمه الطيبه راح ينتج لاكن انك تحاربه بالبدايه راح تموت الفكره عموما
> 
> ...


 بارك الله بك أخي وغن شاء الله موفق بإذنه تعالى 
فلا تحبط برد الغير ....كن قويا وثق بنفسك وإعرضها على من تثق به
فلغيرك كان له تجارب وقد وصل .....ولكن


----------



## nassay007 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي، ما الهدف من فتح هذا الموضوع؟؟
> أنت تقول أنك لن تضع الفيديو لأنك خايف من السرقة
> أخي، اضمن حقوقك أولا بعدها اعرض مشروعك لو أحببت
> وحفظ الحقوق معروف كيف يتم، براءة اختراع!
> أما هكذا، فالموضوع ليس له معنى


 
اخوي انا ساضع الفديو بعد ضمان حقي وحبيت اعرف خطوات ضمان حقي والحمدالله الان انا في صدد تسجيل الاختراع وسؤقوم بنشره فور انتهائي منه خلال الاسبوع القادم ان تم تسجيله باذن الله 



mahom قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررر


العفوووووووووووووووووو



farouq_it قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الحيم
> 
> شوف الموقع ده ممكن يفيدك
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=106114


 
شكرا لك فادني الموقع



عثمان عبد الحفيظ قال:


> *أولاً قبل ان اسرد عليك بعض القصص عن القناعات احب ان اقول بان لي قناعة بان كل القوانين البشرية ومنها قوانين نيوتن قابلة للكسر والتغيير ولا اخفي عليك انني ابحث في نفس المجال وخاصة قوي الجاذبية الارضية وان شاء الله سيأتي اليوم الذي تتكسر فيه هذه القوانين ونتحول الي طاقة نظيفة ومجانية .*
> 
> *واليك هذه القصص هدية لعلها تكون دافعاً لك وللاخرين الذين هاجموك*
> 
> ...


 

باذن الله اني كسرت القاعده وراح اثبت هل شي للاخوان قريبا ويستفيدون منه اخونا العرب 




م.عماد ك قال:


> بارك الله بك أخي ان شاء الله موفق بإذنه تعالى
> فلا تحبط برد الغير ....كن قويا وثق بنفسك وإعرضها على من تثق به
> فلغيرك كان له تجارب وقد وصل .....ولكن


 
مشكوور اخوي وجزاك الله خير والله يجيب الخير لنا


----------



## dlovano (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بهذا الشكل انا قادر اخترع كل يوم


----------



## علي! (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> *بهذا الشكل انا قادر اخترع كل يوم*



صدقت 
لقد طال الانتظار


----------



## المولع بالكهرباء (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

:12:


nassay007 قال:


> اولا كل عام وانتم بخير
> ثانيا انا فتحت موضووع عن اختراع لي هوه انشاء طاقه متجدده من تلقاء نفسها بعض الناس قال حنا درسنا وعرفنا وقانون الطاقه مستحيل تعمل هل طريقه السبب انهم دارسين ومتعلقين في دراستهم ولا ينتجوو لاننا كلنا درسنا ولااكن الابداع انك تعمل شي جديد ماهو من اللي درسته الدراسه اللي بندرسها بالمدارس هيه لتنميه عقولنا وليست لجعلنا مبدعين الملاين درسوو ولاكن من اللي ابدعو قله قليله المهم انا الان راح اطلب من الاداره المحترمه ومن الاخوان هنيه انهم يجاوبوووني على كم سؤال
> اانا عملت اختراع انتاج كهرباء من الصفر 3000 واجط كيف احفض حقوقي اولا قبل لا انشر الفديو المصور للناس لاني بصارحه خايف من السرقه ياريت يدلوني على طريقه احفض بيها حقوقي وسلامتكم بعد الاجابه راح اضيف الفديو بعد ما يعطوني الاخوان الاجابه والاخوان اللي هاجموني في موضووعي السابق اللي يقول انت دارس ايه يمكن ما كمملت الاعدادي يعني الابتداءي واحد يقول مستحيل وفيه بعض الاخوان جزاهم الله خير كانت كلماتهم طيبه وتشرح الصدر ارجو عدم محاربه اي شخص بيبدا فكره يمكن هوه عنده القدره للابداع ساعده ولو بالكلمه الطيبه راح ينتج لاكن انك تحاربه بالبدايه راح تموت الفكره عموما
> 
> ...


بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وتسجل الاختراع ونستفيد من علمك يا طيب 
ونرجو منك نشره للاستفادة آجرك الله وشكرا لك


----------



## رائد النجار (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*انا احيي وبشكل عميق الشاباب الطموح جدا 
وذو العقلية الابداعية و الابتكارية 
ورحلم حياتي هو تأسيس شركة تعمل على جمع هؤلاء الشباب و تحقيق اهدافهم و تسويق اختراعاتهم للعالم كي بنهبر العالم انه في ين العرب ناس اذكياء جدا 

انا بحييك جدا و اتمنى لك التوفيق اخي 
مستعد اتعامل معك بعد تسجيل براءة اختراعك 
لان فلسطين وخاصة قطاع غزة يعاني بشدة من قطع التيار الكهربائي
وهذا يعتبر مشروع ناحج جدا لو انباع في قطاع غزة بسعر مناسب للناس *


----------

